# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Battlefield Series

## rumtab

RPG Battlefield 1942 + Desert Combat + DC Final 

Обложка.jpg


На 2-х CD образах

Изначально: если хотите играть в интернете, то устанавливайте английскую версию, есть карты без проверки ключа (для серверов с проверкой ключа требуется только лицензионный KeyGen не прокатит) забивали карту по максимому, рубище!!!

1 Диск
http://letitbit.net/download/4316e7b...Disk1.iso.html

2 Диск
http://letitbit.net/download/68faa2d...Disk2.iso.html

Обновление до версии 1,6 (Для игры в интернете)
http://letitbit.net/download/14f3984....6.19.exe.html

Punkbuster for BF1942 (Для игры в интернете)
http://letitbit.net/download/6ff41dc91d34a2b/pbsetup.exe.html

Аспирин
http://letitbit.net/download/14f3984....6.19.exe.html

Генератор
http://letitbit.net/download/53d665d...ea121.exe.html

----------


## rumtab

Battlefield 2 Iran Conflict

936a30d05942f1b2.jpg

Имидж на 1,5 Gb "приручен"
http://letitbit.net/download/550821f...flict.iso.html

*Battlefield 2 Оригинальная английская версия*
http://letitbit.net/download/0c09840...l_Eng.rar.html

*Нуна для установки (есть в отучалке в txt)*
NF77-X76L-TW6T-V7Y7-PVTL
*
Обновление 1.41 с официального сайта EA*
http://letitbit.net/download/6cb556b..._1.41.exe.html

*
Отучалка*
http://letitbit.net/download/3c5d450..._batl.rar.html

----------


## S1mple

больше информации о серии и тема сможет прожить, проверю в субботу.

----------

